# Reporting aggressive dogs? Help please!



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya,

I am not sure where to start with this, but about 3 weeks ago, my dog was offlead, and I saw two dogs coming up on us, also offlead.. Darwin my dog, was attacked by one of the two approaching animals, a boxer/staffy cross. He did not suffer any visible damage, but had been pinned down and bitten and was screaming in pain/fear. The owner did not seem in control of her at all, and I ran in to get her off. 

Today, when out, I saw a man walking the same two dogs, this time, Darwin was on his lead... and the "dangerous" dog was on a lead (a flexi) but no muzzle. The man had her on too long a flexi and as we tried to walk past she lunged out and got darwin again, we seperated them again and he profusely apologised etc, but I was so angry and I was shouting that this was the second time etc, and that I would be reporting her should I see her again without a muzzle and should she be seen being aggressive.

Do I have any right to report this dog? I know vaguely where they live as I met them both once when this dog was a rescue puppy (about 6-8 months ago). She was not brilliant with other dogs back then, very growly with them etc. I am quite scared to take my dog out now, and had he been a small dog, goodness knows what would have happened.

Any help or insight would be great.

Many thanks

Anna


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

You certainly have every right to report them. They are being irresponsible with a dog they know to be aggressive. They are putting other animals at risk so I'd be straight on the phone to the RSPCA!
My dog has been attacked before and it has affected her for life, she is no longer the happy confident dog she was when it comes to meeting unknown dogs out on walks. She has got better again now but I blame it entirely on the irresponsible idiot that didn't keep his aggressive dog under control. If I knew where he lived or even his name then I would report him without a second thought.
So yes, go for it! This dog may attack yours or someone else's dog with a far more serious outcome next time.

Jenny


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

your dog was off lead also so you was not in control of you dog
and also dont call rspca they are total shit


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

kingball said:


> your dog was off lead also so you was not in control of you dog
> and also dont call rspca they are total shit


Her dog was on lead the second time.


----------



## animalmad69 (Nov 2, 2010)

what about reporting it to the police, i would with out a secound thought as the next time could be a child, and due to the news over the christmas a woman died from her injurys from a dog attack, and that was in the house...
if it was dog that did that i would offer to pay vet bills and make sure my dog didnt have a secound chance of the lead or on with out a muzzel... i was in the same boat with my dog being the 1 going for the other dog... and she's a german shep and she is never allowed of lead unless i know 100per cent no other dogs (on my allotment only).. and she goes dog training evey friday night, and if out at the park with other dogs around she is kept on lead and if any dogs that come near i warn owners that she isn't very good with other dogs and they back of. once the dog trainer has said yes she is ok then i can let her of with other dogs... but till then no way


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would report it to the police not the RSPCA!

many years there was a dog living in our street who would attack any dog at sight! He killed a woman's little terrier, but she wouldn't report him. The day he attacked my dog I reported him and the police went to see the owners and told them if he was reported for biting a dog again he would have to be pts so they'd better ensure that he was kept on a lead and under proper control when out of the house. It never happened again!


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I wasn't sure if it would be the sort of thing you can report to the police, as it attacked a dog not a person. So OP, ignore what I said, go to the police about it! 
Wherever you may report it though, just make sure you tell someone.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hiya,

Thanks for the replies  I will call the police tomorrow I think, I was just afraid that since I didn't have a witness for the second attack and he was offlead for the first (though my friend was with me), that there wouldn't be much they can do

I also only know the stairwell they live in, not the flat number, so not much use there. I only hope this time that the man was frightened enough by my reporting threat to do something about her, but I dread bumping into them again 

My dog is so submissive and friendly that he would never fight back, and I just pray that he has no long term mental effects from them.


----------



## dreamer (May 19, 2009)

A german shephard attacked my terrier, he was off the lead and my dog was being carried over something - came over and tore him out of my arms, nearly killed him. Somekind people phoned the police as the guy was walking off with his dog, ignoring what had happened. The police just said oh well, take your dog to the vets. £1500 and six months later he still isn't the same dog. And that cretin and his vile animal got away with it. Police and rspca aren't any good in my experience.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

tbh I would be very surprised if you got any joy from the police, it wouldnt be there job surely your council have a dog warden?? Even then I am afraid like someone else said, first time both dogs were off lead, second time both dogs were on a lead. As far as I am aware this would result in the dog warden also being unable to do anything.



Have you considered buying in the first instance a dog stop spray (Also worth mentioning from a pure dog psychology point of view after shouting at the owner the dog in question is likely to only be more het up around you and your dog at you next meeting) and then even working with the man, walking your dogs together on lead his muzzled perhaps etc to help him. He has taken on a rescue dog with issues as many of us here I am sure have and although he has made mistakes you did say he was very apologetic, he does care. There could be a way to be a better person yourself and find a solution to help BOTH dogs past this together rather than reporting him. It is possible it is just a personality clash between his dog and yours, he may not have been prepared if his dog hasnt acted so passionately around other dogs as it does around yours.


----------



## Emmabeth (Sep 1, 2009)

The police are highly unlikely to be interested as this is dog v dog aggression and not dog v human aggression (and the one does not automatically equate the other at all, so arguments like 'it could have been a child' are irrelevant and pointless).

Speaking to your local dog warden if you have one is your best course of action - if you dont, is the property they live in council owned? speaking to the landlord or even to Environmental Health is possibly going to be a better course of action than the police.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

hey anna sorry to here what happened to him call 0131 311 3131 thats fettes switch board you could even call tonight if you like as thats the non emergency number for the head office switch board let us no how you get on its a constant problem where we are with junkies and there rotties and staffies attacking tj all the time round here


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

kingball said:


> your dog was off lead also so you was not in control of you dog
> and also dont call rspca they are total shit


Just because a dog is offlead, it doesn't mean you're not in control of it. If the OP's dog was behaving off its lead and was approached by another dog who - in their words - ran towards it, then it is not the OP's fault. If their dog can be trusted offlead then it should be allowed to be off it without the possibility of an aggressive other dog threatening or injuring it.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

This is a really good post 

I agree.



Kare said:


> tbh I would be very surprised if you got any joy from the police, it wouldnt be there job surely your council have a dog warden?? Even then I am afraid like someone else said, first time both dogs were off lead, second time both dogs were on a lead. As far as I am aware this would result in the dog warden also being unable to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered buying in the first instance a dog stop spray (Also worth mentioning from a pure dog psychology point of view after shouting at the owner the dog in question is likely to only be more het up around you and your dog at you next meeting) and then even working with the man, walking your dogs together on lead his muzzled perhaps etc to help him. He has taken on a rescue dog with issues as many of us here I am sure have and although he has made mistakes you did say he was very apologetic, he does care. There could be a way to be a better person yourself and find a solution to help BOTH dogs past this together rather than reporting him. It is possible it is just a personality clash between his dog and yours, he may not have been prepared if his dog hasnt acted so passionately around other dogs as it does around yours.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Just because a dog is offlead, it doesn't mean you're not in control of it. If the OP's dog was behaving off its lead and was approached by another dog who - in their words - ran towards it, then it is not the OP's fault. If their dog can be trusted offlead then it should be allowed to be off it without the possibility of an aggressive other dog threatening or injuring it.



Actually in the eyes of the law a dog that is off lead is deemed not under proper control. A dog that is on a lead is deemed to be under control. With those flexi leads if the lead is at full length then i would think it would be deemed not under control as the dog could well be 16' away :whistling2:. I looked into it as i have a male who hates other breeds (he's a Greyhound), yet all my bitches are fine with other dogs. I used to muzzle him when i took him out but when i looked into dogs & the law so long as mine is on a lead he is under control & if an agressive dog came up to him if he is muzzled he can't defend himself. So now i no longer muzzle him but have had so many near misses where irresponsible owners just ignore their dogs & let them wander up to my boy (who i have to hoist off the ground to stop him attacking it). Why do people let their dogs wander (most owners i find are talking on mobiles or listening to music, so are oblivious to the world around them), they can see mine reacting (he will leap about barking & growling so gives enough of a clue he hates the other dog :whistling2. I'm afraid some people are just so thick & don't deserve to keep a fish let alone a dog :whistling2:.


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

i had an aggression problem with my GSD and my schnauzers. it was a mixture of her becoming a teenager and the other 2 coming into season. i went out and purchased pet corrector from pets at home (you get bigger tins on internet) and it worked great, it got to the stage she just had to see the tin and she lay down, now 1 year on and and they are all the best of pals after i was told i could never have them together...so if i was you i would defo invest in a tin of this and carry it with you, it only lets off a loud hiss of air so no harm will be done.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

From what ive learned working within a council pound.

Both dogs being off lead and having a fight both owners are to blame as there dog in not under control in a public place.

If however both dogs are on leads and one attack another then the arggressive dogs owner can be done under the dangerous dogs act as the dog is acting arrgressive in apublic place out of control and is causing threat to to people.

Although from the mix youve suggested if you do report it then it could spiral into all sorts of things liek the dogs being on type and possibly PTS in a court order is put in place.


Sorry if thats a little confusing im tierd haha.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Actually in the eyes of the law a dog that is off lead is deemed not under proper control. A dog that is on a lead is deemed to be under control. With those flexi leads if the lead is at full length then i would think it would be deemed not under control as the dog could well be 16' away :whistling2:. I looked into it *as i have a male who hates other breeds (he's a Greyhound),* yet all my bitches are fine with other dogs. I used to muzzle him when i took him out but when i looked into dogs & the law so long as mine is on a lead he is under control & if an agressive dog came up to him if he is muzzled he can't defend himself. So now i no longer muzzle him but have had so many near misses where irresponsible owners just ignore their dogs & let them wander up to my boy (who i have to hoist off the ground to stop him attacking it). Why do people let their dogs wander (most owners i find are talking on mobiles or listening to music, so are oblivious to the world around them), they can see mine reacting (he will leap about barking & growling so gives enough of a clue he hates the other dog :whistling2. I'm afraid some people are just so thick & don't deserve to keep a fish let alone a dog :whistling2:.


Funny you should mention that because the silly bitch who i work with seems to think no racing dogs will fight each other because they are all placid and no there own :bash: Shes a no it all nob-head because she used to race :s she couldnt even tell a dogs age by the tattoos in its ears.


----------

